# Need Loader Pump for Long 560 (460 510 550 610 2610)



## zrtman

Our 560DT has had a pto driven pump for the loader ever since we bought it 10+ years ago. It is leaking very bad - put new seals in it - it is just worn out. I would like to fix it the right way (it is a pain in the butt to remove pump every time we brush hog). 
So I am looking for the actual rear mount loader pump for a 560. I have the factory manuals (owner/service/parts/loader). No where can i find the pump part number. 

Have been told it was a borg warner pump that the dealerships put on - there never was an actual long brand pump?

Local hydraulic shop said they could matchup a pump if i bring in an old one. But I do not have the old one. Anyone have the Borg Warner part number?? Or any ideas? Just trying to fix it the right way....

Thank you!


----------



## shilpert

*PTO driven pump replacement*

You're not going to like the price but Import Tractor Parts has a new replacement for the PTO driven pump. http://www.importtractorparts.net/hp.html


----------



## zrtman

shilpert said:


> You're not going to like the price but Import Tractor Parts has a new replacement for the PTO driven pump. http://www.importtractorparts.net/hp.html


Yes - thank you - I did find that. It is pretty expensive considering Hydraulic shop said if I had the old one they could match it up with a new Vickers for $200-300. But I do not have the original.. was hoping maybe someone had a part number...


----------



## shilpert

I have the parts manual for the tractor and I can find no reference to that pump. I suspect you may luck out with someone who happens to have the parts manual for the loader.


----------

